# LFTS 11/15!!!!



## FREEPOP

crossneyes said:


> Just started coffee, be on the road in 45min for Calhoun county.
> Prepared with goods for all day sit but hoping to be at Robin's nest for breakfast by 10am.
> Good luck everyone! Be safe and enjoy!


Robin's Nest in Eaton Rapids?


----------



## Biggbear

Outta the rack it's daylight in the Swamp on St. Venison's Day! I guess I'm an old man, I don't get all this bad press for the " Orange Army". It's just a different kind of hunting, use the pressure, lots of bucks are taken during rifle season. This should be a National Holiday, not frowned upon as the end of hunting season. Every buck in the county is not about to go nocturnal. Some just have that in their head so maybe they quit trying as hard.

For those that celebrate all things deer camp, and embrace today as much as I do, good luck to you. I hope everyone has a safe and successful season!!


----------



## dinoday

Nobody in my parking lot.
I'm not surprised, but years ago there would have been a couple by now.
The last couple years theres been no one else out here..we'll see with a Friday opener.
I'll take my time getting ready, it's chilly lol!
I'm prepared for an all day sit, my backpack weighs a ton.
Hopefully I don't need it and I'm back early!


----------



## General Ottsc

Good luck y'all and stay safe! Hopefully that trophy buck will give you an opportunity today.


----------



## PunyTrout

I'm still live from the hospital. 

Hopefully I'll be discharged today.

Enjoy your hunting today fellas.


----------



## JasonSlayer

Up and getting around here myself, first morning sit of the year for me. Oldest boys first opener also. Good luck to you all this morning and be safe.


----------



## tubejig

Oh man, I slept like a log. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## d_rek

And HERE. WE. GO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jimbos

crossneyes said:


> Just started coffee, be on the road in 45min for Calhoun county.
> Prepared with goods for all day sit but hoping to be at Robin's nest for breakfast by 10am.
> Good luck everyone! Be safe and enjoy!


I'm up but all I got is a 5 minute walk, so I'm cooking some pork sausage and toasting a bagel.
The coffee is made and the bag is packed, along with a turbo phone charger.
If I see a neighbor in this spot I'll move to spot #2, but I really want to hunt this spot since the wind is just perfect.


----------



## Fisherman6

Northwest lower, heading out the door soon. Good luck to all, have fun and be safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Good luck everyone. Hitting the road in 5 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247

I’m all set up and It’s like the middle of the day out here. I’m just glad the creek I have to kayak down wasn’t frozen. A few days ago I was busting ice to get through. What’s your guess on the time of the firsts shots? I think with in the next 45 minutes or so someone hears shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPWARD

Just stepped outside. Heard the first shot already


----------



## Macs13

Heading out the door. First gun opener. Big, bright orange hat ready to go (don't forget the blaze, fellas). Short hunt today before work (boo hiss). Good luck and stay safe and warm out there.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nothbound

Almost....


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Headed out early to get a good count on the number of premature shots 

I wish everyone a safe and enjoyable firearm deer season!

Take a moment or two this morning to reflect on the tremendous freedoms and opportunities we all have in this awesome country and this beautiful state of Michigan.

Remember those hunting mentors and friends no longer with us to enjoy this day but whom we hold dear in our hunter’s heart.

Best of luck all!


----------



## johnhunter247

JPWARD said:


> Just stepped outside. Heard the first shot already


It’s bigbuck160’s neighbor making sure his gun is sighted in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard

Let's spill some blood! Good luck all!


----------



## pigeon

Me and old man are staying down state and hunting this year... my dad been hunting “up north” sence 1978 by the same tree... Said didn’t feel like going ... I guess times are changing ... Glad I can still can get out hunting with him... Good luck .. We be in allegan C.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Ugh can't the sun rise later. Shouldn't gotten in a euchre duel last night


----------



## johnhunter

Pretty spartan breakfast this year. Ham & cheddar omelette got botched.
Working up to a robust defacation before showering, selecting a cigar, and heading out to observe the noisy arcade game.

I think I just heard the first volley of booms.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic

About to walk out the door for my Loooong 2 mile drive to the property. Man I miss going to deer camp. Just might have to put some property up for sale just for a reason to look at property at least 2 hours from home. Good luck everyone....


----------



## bombcast

It's not the end, just the beginning. I'll walk out in 30 minutes. Miss my dad...


----------



## Double d's

Ok folks here we go again. Looking forward to what bucks get knocked down today. Have fun all.


----------



## jrv

Up 16ft on Manistee County land. Decided not hunt behind the house... the sign just hasn’t been there. No one has been out here during bow season, but that will probably change this morning. 
Good luck and be safe. No shots here yet!


----------



## JohnnyB87

No trucks and no foot prints at my public spot this AM. I’m in after a less than graceful entrance.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Cool song


----------



## RMH

Great Day to Hunt!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone_Hunting

Sitting in the stand for 20 min. 6th flashlight so far


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Good luck all!!!

Just remember this!!


----------



## jiggerjarvi

I’m settled, no for an all dayer.........


----------



## Matt24324

Out in Livingston County. Nice morning, dont even need the heater on in the blind.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## caj33

Settled in about 15 minutes ago, fresh deer tracks everywhere, hope that's not a bad sign, windy and chilly


----------



## 1fife

Locked and loaded in northern Macomb. Be safe


----------



## dinoday

JohnnyB87 said:


> No trucks and no foot prints at my public spot this AM. I’m in after a less than graceful entrance.


Same here. .slipped on my a** going down the first hill but no damage though lol


----------



## goodworkstractors

Good luck all and stay safe today!


----------



## baseballdad

I’m live from the hospital bed on the 5th floor at the University of Michigan cardiac center 

I hope I can make it out next year for opening day


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

Debating to wear the guille suit or the big foot camo ???


----------



## UnluckyOne

Up 20 in Northern Macomb county. Good luck all.


----------



## cast and tug

Good luck to all, in Macomb county. Just heard first shot

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mwp

Heard 6 shots already near capac....good luck fellas


----------



## sureshot006

First shot heard off in the distance. 6:27am. Must have been a coyote


----------



## Jimbos

I'm surprised there hasn't been any shots because visibility is fantastic.


----------



## TheLionsFan

Good luck everyone. 

Sat down about 20 min ago, Saginaw County.

Already kicked up a few deer, watched a buck and doe also near my blind. 

What’s ruining my morning so far is listening to the mice in my blind run all over the place and there’s nothing I can do about it. Very annoying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Smithiers

“Camp” where headed out behind the house means a little longer walk lol. Good luck today ladies and gents. Curran Mi, it’s 30 degrees, 5 inches of snow and chance of kill.


----------



## crossneyes

FREEPOP said:


> Robin's Nest in Eaton Rapids?


Yes sir!


----------



## Namrock

On my but in Jackson county, good luck, shoot straight, & BE SAFE! A fiend texted me last night we were just BSing and I found out he lost some permission & didn't have a place for his 20 yr old son to go this am. (Other than sitting right next to him). So me being a big ol softy, I told him to have his kid meet me here & I'd take him with me If he wanted to. Kids in a primo spot & I told his dad, now don't get mad at me if he shoots one bigger than you have. Hope he kills a giant & we get to show it to his dad.


----------



## Bomba

Settled in Saginaw county.. good luck everyone


----------



## caj33

6:39 heard first shot


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I’m in......first shot 6:38.
Flight


----------



## madtraper

Settled in in Isabella county lots of corn but a ton of tracks everywhere on my way in


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows

Out in Ottawa, be safe out there and good luck


----------



## TheLionsFan

U guys beat me - 6:41 first shot for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTPD2312

6:43 first shot NW Cass County.


----------



## d_rek

First shot 6:45 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBluehunter

Good luck all, 1st shot 6:36 here in Kent.....idiot


----------



## Chisej

I’m ready for the opener! Out in st Clair co with my brother! Good luck fellas!


----------



## Huntahalic

I heard first shot when I walked out the door at 553.


----------



## old graybeard

The shooting has started


----------



## rz6x59

6.42. Heard that shot from my couch. Good luck today everyone.


----------



## Shevrolay

In my climber in a new spot in Crawford county. Shot a little buck shortly after legal time. Seen 8 does since. Is it just me or do the number of shots opening morning seem way low this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy

Quiet in Ontonagon county 12” snow on the ground overlooking a 3 year old clearcut. Hoping for a wanderer here as the cams
Don’t show many older bucks.


----------



## John Hine

Crazy dead quiet where I’m at, one distant shot early & nothin since. Crazy for this area for sure


----------



## Itchin' to go

My 10yr old daughters first opener. No deer yet, but we got a heater and homemade chocolate chip cookies! 

In northwest Newaygo Co. hoping she makes it 9:30


----------



## TheLionsFan

Watched a spike and doe. Then 15 min later a 6 chasing does. Every time deer activity picks up the neighbor has to fire his annual 3-4 shots. What ever happened to the good ol sight your gun in and squeeze the trigger??? 

Laziness..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

PTPD2312 said:


> 6:43 first shot NW Cass County.


Think I heard that shot


----------



## Doghouse 5

John Hine said:


> View attachment 456949


R u cooking/ heating a rock ???


----------



## Jimbos

I semi screwed the pooch, I thought I had a quartering away shot on a big doe and it was a small buck.
It's under 3 and tagged as a doe.
I'm halfway glad, I didn't really want to shoot a doe, I've been complaining all year that I'm overrun with bucks of various sizes and not too many does, this works out good IMO.
Now it's 3 or better on one side or nothing at all.


----------



## mrcheese

Quite in Saginaw. First shot at 702, only a few since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Typical opener for me here in the Branch, nothing yet, I’m sure I will see something by the end of the day, hunting buddy has been seeing bucks chasing way back in the timber, he just shot a coyote.
Flight


----------



## John Hine

Doghouse 5 said:


> R u cooking/ heating a rock ???


Iced honeybun


----------



## Bowhunt

My 12 year old son scored on a nice buck about 7:30am. Sitting tight as his brother is now the shooter. Not sure how we pulled it off in this blind with all three of us in here.


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

All those early shooters will post their button buck pics around 9:00am Quiet in my neighborhood in Cass. Pretty morning though!


----------



## RMH

TheLionsFan said:


> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Sat down about 20 min ago, Saginaw County.
> 
> Already kicked up a few deer, watched a buck and doe also near my blind.
> 
> What’s ruining my morning so far is listening to the mice in my blind run all over the place and there’s nothing I can do about it. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those the ones the like to crawl down the back of your neck?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## oldsalt mi

Son has one down ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jcam2412

Itchin' to go said:


> My 10yr old daughters first opener. No deer yet, but we got a heater and homemade chocolate chip cookies!
> 
> In northwest Newaygo Co. hoping she makes it 9:30


Got my 9 year old son and at this point I’m hoping for 9! Never knew a human being could be so antsy even with an iPad and movies!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467

I don't think there's been five minutes without a shot here. My buddy saw a doe and two yearlings, all I've seen is the coyote

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan

First shot was at 6:05 in western Iron county. 5 shots so far. One doe seen


----------



## RMH

You people have been no help. I'm trying to find out if Sniper has shot a deer yet.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

John Hine said:


> Iced honeybun


Way more edible!!!! Lol

Thank you ...


----------



## bowhunter426

bowhunter426 said:


> Doe down. Came in with a group of 8. Deer didn't here the shot. She ran into the bedding and the other 7 stood at 40 yards wondering what was up. When she crashed a 4 point came running out.


Minimal blood. Thank goodness for the snow. Hit shoulder on one side and thru ribs on the far side. No exit. Ran about 100 yards. Back in the tree


----------



## jamie2003rkc

I hunt my own little patch now don't worry about that didn't hunting state land in Gladwin either don't have to worry about being shot when you hunt a mile from the truck and truck in way before people even get to the parking lot


----------



## Fool'em

Arrow sent. 
45yrds 
Center punched him. 

Let him through a few min ago but I think my daughter spooked him back to me. 
Wish she would have killed him. Be close to my personal best but I’d rather she got the bragging rights


----------



## old graybeard

mrwhitetails101 said:


> My boys first buck O what memories I will remember forever good luck out there ! Be safe
> 
> 450 Bushmaster
> 8:40 am went 10 yards
> Congrats son love ya !
> View attachment 457043
> 
> Awesome! Congrats to the boy!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Playin' Hooky

DEDGOOSE said:


> I haven't had this much fun since I watched re runs of the golden girls. Gonna go look at local buck poles
> 
> Fiancee said we'll be out at 1 trying best in time management to fit a nap in


WHAT?! Dedgoose actually went out, stayed out and HUNTED today? No perils befell him? No horrible strokes of mortal misfortune nearly caused his demise? 

Welcome to the hunt Dedgoose! I’m marking this down on my calendar!


----------



## WMU05

Shot fired! 

Happened fast. Going to get down in a bit and see what I've got.


----------



## crossneyes

Doe down in Calhoun county! 10:50 am .350 did a nice job!


----------



## Deskjockey1

Playin' Hooky said:


> WHAT?! Dedgoose actually went out, stayed out and HUNTED today? No perils befell him? No horrible strokes of mortal misfortune nearly caused his demise?
> 
> Welcome to the hunt Dedgoose! I’m marking this down on my calendar!


Did you miss the part about Sal having to poop? I’d say that’s perilous!


----------



## dinoday

Not much action here yet. 
Saw one small buck early and he's still walking.
The amount of tracks around me is crazy. I just opened a couple new hand warmers.
I'm in for the duration.
Congratulations successful hunters this morning!


----------



## old graybeard

crossneyes said:


> Doe down in Calhoun county! 10:50 am .350 did a nice job!
> View attachment 457061


Good job! Congrats!


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Congrats to all with a first buck! Also to those who filled a tag Wish you many more!

Saw all the usual suspects here this morning—7 does and fawns and a 4,3,2 and 1. Plus a wide mystery buck chasing before there was enough light to get a good look at him.


----------



## sniper

RMH said:


> You people have been no help. I'm trying to find out if Sniper has shot a deer yet.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426

crossneyes said:


> Doe down in Calhoun county! 10:50 am .350 did a nice job!
> View attachment 457061


Another one for the 350 today. Congrats. How was the blood trail and what bullet? Think mine would have been phenomenal if it exited.


----------



## jr28schalm

sniper said:


> Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.
> View attachment 457065
> View attachment 457067
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Well I might be only one with no points on our team.. Guess its time to get booted. Congrats


----------



## reddog1

Due to a lower back issue, I will not be hunting this year. It's driving me crazy but such is life. 
Good luck to everyone and be safe


----------



## bmoffit

Fool'em said:


> Arrow sent.
> 45yrds
> Center punched him.
> 
> Let him through a few min ago but I think my daughter spooked him back to me.
> Wish she would have killed him. Be close to my personal best but I’d rather she got the bragging rights


YA BABY!!!! STICK AND STRING!!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Playin' Hooky said:


> WHAT?! Dedgoose actually went out, stayed out and HUNTED today? No perils befell him? No horrible strokes of mortal misfortune nearly caused his demise?
> 
> Welcome to the hunt Dedgoose! I’m marking this down on my calendar!


Unfortunately fiancee all excited for evening, I've tried telling her wind is wrong, barometric pressure is off, moon phase stinks. "We're going" I'mma sit out their watch TV while she hunts.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon

bowhunter426 said:


> Minimal blood. Thank goodness for the snow. Hit shoulder on one side and thru ribs on the far side. No exit. Ran about 100 yards. Back in the tree
> 
> View attachment 457051
> View attachment 457053
> View attachment 457055
> View attachment 457057


Nice big meat wagon doe


----------



## jamie2003rkc

sniper said:


> Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.
> View attachment 457065
> View attachment 457067
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Very nice buck congratulations!!


----------



## RMH

sniper said:


> Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.
> View attachment 457065
> View attachment 457067
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sniper Rocks!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Not the best picture but it will have to do. 2 1/2 year-old eight point. Now I’m out this afternoon looking for his daddy or granddaddy.


----------



## RMH

jr28schalm said:


> Well I might be only one with no points on our team.. Guess its time to get booted. Congrats


Dig Deep jr28!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 457079
> 
> Not the best picture but it will have to do. 2 1/2 year-old eight point. Now I’m out this afternoon looking for his daddy or granddaddy.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BwHunter85

8 point, 450 BM Eaton county down.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Sniper that’s a pig! Bet he breaks 200lbs. 

Great deer so far guys and gals!


----------



## bowhunter426

Squirrels are barking, Blue Jay's are squaking and I am covered in chickadees. Big buck should be around soon. Saw it on a hunting video. Going to sit til 2 and then go fishing


----------



## M.Schmitz87

BwHunter85 said:


> 8 point, 450 BM Eaton county down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wowza! Great buck!


----------



## Jimbos

crossneyes said:


> Doe down in Calhoun county! 10:50 am .350 did a nice job!
> View attachment 457061


You throwing her in the truck and getting back out?

Come on now, I know I have a pic or two of a nice nooner buck in this spot. Plus the wind is starting to lay down.


----------



## LabtechLewis

sniper said:


> Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.
> View attachment 457065
> View attachment 457067
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Victory! Congrats. :banana-dance:


----------



## Matt V

Hunted Newaygo county this morning, saw 3 doe and 2 that I couldn't tell what they were. Heard just north of 150 shots this morning, few less than the 200 last year.


----------



## BlackRhino

jamie2003rkc said:


> W
> 
> Why would they need flashlights this morning ?


I would, wouldn't want some idiot taking a shot at my silouette...

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BwHunter85

Tagged out after my last post.


----------



## mbrewer

DEDGOOSE said:


> Dieing laughing. Sal I gotta go to bathroom, I'm like one or two, she's like two why you think I got my legs crossed clenching my cheeks
> "I feel like I'm 10Cenimetres dialated and am crowning"


She pushes you catch. Old as time.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

DEDGOOSE said:


> Unfortunately fiancee all excited for evening, I've tried telling her wind is wrong, barometric pressure is off, moon phase stinks. "We're going" I'mma sit out their watch TV while she hunts.


It’s great that you’re so supportive. Really good for a strong marriage. That and not mocking the fiancée when the band strikes up the “poop scoot boogie”


----------



## bucksrus

The only thing I’ve seen so far with 4 legs this morning. Hoping for a better evening.


----------



## WMU05

Gnarly 11 pt!


----------



## retired dundo

JasonSlayer said:


> Alec's first buck, six point. I'm speechless. Happier for him than I was with my first buck.
> View attachment 457011
> View attachment 457007
> View attachment 457009


Congrats nice buck


----------



## retired dundo

mrwhitetails101 said:


> My boys first buck O what memories I will remember forever good luck out there ! Be safe
> 
> 450 Bushmaster
> 8:40 am went 10 yards
> Congrats son love ya !
> View attachment 457043
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats real nice buck


----------



## DEDGOOSE

mbrewer said:


> She pushes you catch. Old as time.


I'm up for about anything "Cleveland Steamer" no no way


----------



## buckrat

Dandy 8, 14 minutes before shooting time at 25 yds. He went South... and I heard 2 shots.

My son took a buck this morning and ran into the neighbor at the check station. Yup, he sent me a pic of him all laid out in the guys truck bed.

Neighbor said he would meander back to his blind trying to push sumthin by me. Fingers crossed


----------



## BucksandDucks

Wind started swirling really bad around 945. 1000 a doe and 2 fawns came through and busted me so I got out of there soon after and I had just heard the 200th shot. Saw 7 does and fawns and 4 bucks including one that was bigger than the 10 I shot last week. 
Could have gotten all of them with the rifle but I was trying to get a doe with the pistol. 

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today especially those that got their firsts.


----------



## zimmzala

Time for lunch. 







pro tip put the PB&J in the sandwich container so it doesn't get smashed in the back pack


----------



## d_rek

Live from the thumb! Back in the old chicken coop kill box!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheLionsFan

Back at it, Saginaw County. Took my 4 year old out tonight.

Good luck everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NormD

I'm here in NW Ohio watching this thread from my office. Soooooo Jealous.


----------



## Deskjockey1

Still at it. Squirrel count is now at 4. I did go for a slow short stalk and saw a deer, but couldn’t tell what it was, yet alone get a shot.


----------



## Tank.

Jimbo 09 said:


> Dropped my snack sticks. Two fawns bedded in front of me. Not sure what to do...


Eat the fawns


----------



## lizajane

Ready and willing.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_sl8

anagranite said:


> Buy a pair of Artic Shields. I'll put hand warmwrs inside when it gets into the single digits.
> View attachment 457013


I use the Arctic shields also. They work well. I put on a thin wool sock with an adhesive toe warmer on top and sandwich a heated insole between the thin and a heavy sock and then put the shields on and stay even warmer than if I had boots on in them. The shields’ bottom is rubberized for waterproof and durability and is good enough to move around in the blind. Throw another heat pack or two in the shields and really have some toasty feet. Boots go back on for tracking and heading back to the car.


----------



## old graybeard

jatc said:


> Another noon buck for me. Well 11:52 I guess.
> View attachment 457149


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard

Namrock said:


> Damnit sorry you had to deal with that Dave, RAP his ass[/QUOT
> I made a call. Time to head for the UP and leave this circus behind. Smh


----------



## wannabeup

Back to camp at 1:00 for lunch. Fried ring bologna sandwich with mustard and onions. Chips and dip washed down with diet coke. A trip to the Woodville store and grandson and I are back at it. Hunting the BIG hills on Pine south of Woodville for tonight. Grandson's choice. Going to be one heck of a drag if we get one. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## 80 Acres

michiganreaper said:


> 82 shots! Seen a spike and a doe here in Ogemaw. Been the warmest here since last Friday.


I have heard 3 shots also in Ogemaw county


----------



## bowhunter426

Deskjockey1 said:


> What are the specs on that gun you’re running?


It is a Colt M4 with a Bear Creek 350 legend upper with a Liberty Cosmic suppressor and nikon 2-7 BDC scope


----------



## Carpenter Bill

Back at here in Antrim County and the rack shack, No shooters yet today hopefully something happens this evening. Good luck be safe. Have not heard that many shots delay for being opening day on a Friday.


----------



## Tryin2

got this cool 6 point this morn at 8am super excited first buck for me in a few years ....back in the stand tonight looking for his papa congrats to all successful hunters today


----------



## M.Schmitz87

First gun season in about 4 years for me. I do have to say it's fun tho. 
I'm learning how to stalk and still hunt from the ground and it is exciting as all heck. Having deer so close to you on eye level is just something I've never experienced from a tree stand. 
Anyhow, super long walk to my "hot area" and who do I see about 300 yards out, right where I plan on sitting? My number one shooter buck. I was 10 min too late.
Usually I see him way later in the pm. Maybe he comes back? 
If so, I'm ready to tag out. Good luck fellas!


----------



## sniper

sniper said:


> Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.
> View attachment 457065
> View attachment 457067
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


255 lbs live weight. I think my scale is off! I’m gonna hafta borrow one of JR’s scales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GATORGETTER

sniper said:


> Yes he has! Giant 7 Rich! Largest bodied deer I have ever shot. Getting him back to the barn to weigh him.
> View attachment 457065
> View attachment 457067
> 
> 
> 
> Was this buck taken to Signature Ford in Perry around noon? Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman6

Got a quick stand nap in assisted by the sunshine. Ready to go for the evening now! Haven’t heard a shot in a long long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Zkovach1175

Had to work for a bit but back in the blind, hoping to see something .... anything! Been dead here.


----------



## Tank.

jstfish48162 said:


> PB&J And my favorite chips for lunch. Four more hours Today and I will be hunting tomorrow morning.
> View attachment 457103


This whole thread was worth it to find out these existed!!!!


----------



## old graybeard

Ready for a little action down by my waterhole. They're beating a path through here straight to my beans. Other than one shot a little after 6 this morning from next door it's been real quiet. Unfortunately that shot this morning put an end to the buck that was hanging here but hoping the does drag in another one.


----------



## Nickbarg83

Name a more Michigan picture I’ll wait


----------



## wildcoy73

I'm pleased with my deer. Have not seen a deer since october 1st









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cb2176

Sitting with my son in Ingham County.

He knocked down a doe at 720 and this 12pt at 940. 20 total seen with 8 separate bucks. 

At 1120 a giant 10 busted us before we knew he was even there.


----------



## jr28schalm

sniper said:


> 255 lbs live weight. I think my scale is off! I’m gonna hafta borrow one of JR’s scales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sorry bud, but I am small time. Mine go up to 5 lbs


----------



## old graybeard

Nickbarg83 said:


> View attachment 457161
> Name a more Michigan picture I’ll wait


Cool but I don't see any red/black wool plaid.


----------



## old graybeard

wildcoy73 said:


> I'm pleased with my deer. Have not seen a deer since october 1st
> View attachment 457163
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cool congrats


----------



## old graybeard

cb2176 said:


> Sitting with my son in Ingham County.
> 
> He knocked down a doe at 720 and this 12pt at 940. 20 total seen with 8 separate bucks.
> 
> At 1120 a giant 10 busted us before we knew he was even there.


Nice work from your son. Congrats to him!


----------



## Nickbarg83

old graybeard said:


> Cool but I don't see any red/black wool plaid.


You got me there but I do have the peppermint schnapps for celebration purposes only and to top it off might get one of those giant bb I hear about or a Michigan 11 point just kidding kind of it’s been a slow year


----------



## cb2176

Full red/black plaid wool outfit passed down. The jacket was removed for gutting them.

I think this is 12 out of the last 15 gun openers I have sat gunless with my kids or nephews with me in a tree. Never once have I attempted to take the gun from.them regardless of how sloooooooow they were getting into position. lol

No complaints as they've done very very well.


----------



## Shagy

Great job today everyone. Been following along all day sitting at my desk. Just canceled my 4PM meeting and running out back just to say I made it out on opening day. Really miss camp, been a few years since we broke it up.


----------



## Tank.

8 pt Gratiot co about 11:00


----------



## old graybeard

cb2176 said:


> View attachment 457169
> 
> 
> Full red/black plaid wool outfit passed down. The jacket was removed for gutting them.
> 
> I think this is 12 out of the last 15 gun openers I have sat gunless with my kids or nephews with me in a tree. Never once have I attempted to take the gun from.them regardless of how sloooooooow they were getting into position. lol
> 
> No complaints as they've done very very well.


Love it! Very cool. Heck of a buck. Congrats


----------



## November Sunrise

This evening’s view


----------



## old graybeard

Tank. said:


> 8 pt Gratiot co about 11:00


Congrats!


----------



## Zkovach1175

Shagy said:


> Great job today everyone. Been following along all day sitting at my desk. Just canceled my 4PM meeting and running out back just to say I made it out on opening day. Really miss camp, been a few years since we broke it up.


Been years since we had a proper deer camp. That’s what happens when everyone gets married and pops out kids.... I miss it too


----------



## Deskjockey1

Sitting here in this pop up blind all day has driven me to insanity. My new friends: Mike, Jon, Shaquille, and DeShawn would agree. They are my new squirrel pals.
I think makeup for women should be referred to as “fakeup”.
I think a new gun would bring in more deer next year.
Why is social media so unsocial?
...back to the insanity and deep thoughts. Best of luck to all this season!


----------



## John Hine

Kalkaska county, heard one distant shot at 7:09 this am & not another one all day. No deer sightings either, it’s weird!


----------



## bucknasty11208

Boardman Brookies said:


> Windy here in Glennie. Saw a momma and two little ones early. Very few shots, first was at 6:54....still pretty dark then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Man thats more than my buddy has seen. He's seen a big fat 0 sitting in a stand that hasn't failed him in years. He said theres only 1 set of tracks in there since the snow. Not good...not good at all.


----------



## SteelShot

Zkovach1175 said:


> Been years since we had a proper deer camp. That’s what happens when everyone gets married and pops out kids.... I miss it too


No no no, being married and having kids is why you go to deer camp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkovach1175

Jimbos said:


> Two deer come over my big hillside, with the buck dogging a doe hard but not getting real close. I thought they were moving away so I started grunting hard and that got the doe closer, and finally he gave me about a 60 yard shot in an opening and I hit him good, going about 20 yards and dropped.
> It's a 9 point.
> View attachment 457281
> 
> View attachment 457283


very solid 9 buddy congrats!


----------



## Former grunt

Had 4 does come in this morning on a string on the trail we walked in on. Told the ole lady to get ready and pick a doe. She aimed for fourth one which was the biggest. Only had to track for 70 yards but thru 2ft of freezing cold water and grass, proud of her on her 1st deer.


----------



## Jimbos

Zkovach1175 said:


> very solid 9 buddy congrats!


Thank you, that's my personal best.


----------



## d_rek

8-10 different does+fawns, one limpy spike,and a monster shooter with only 15 minutes of shooting light left out of range at 500-600 yards. Hopefully see him again tomorrow. He was a legit brute probably 110-120”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

A couple giants hit the dirt. A high school buddy and another buddy’s son. Both Van Buren county bucks.


----------



## Waif

Congrats all that scored!
Beautiful day.
Long sit. Morning deer are going to be safe from me a while...
Patted my lower right pocket on the drive out this morning to confirm my ammo wallet was in it....It was not. Dang near Dedgoose-d it all.

Nothing wanted to hold still or leave the jungle to pose in range long enough to appraise.
If any did , I missed it...


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 457297
> View attachment 457299
> View attachment 457301
> A couple giants hit the dirt. A high school buddy and another buddy’s son. Both Van Buren county bucks.


Whoa! Nice one! Dang! Dang I wish I had deer like that here!


----------



## FREEPOP

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 457297
> View attachment 457299
> View attachment 457301
> A couple giants hit the dirt. A high school buddy and another buddy’s son. Both Van Buren county bucks.


Emmersome deer........



Emmersome Biggins


----------



## Doghouse 5

WMU05 said:


> View attachment 457093
> Gnarly 11 pt!


Beautiful buck!!!!


----------



## RMH

Jimbos said:


> Two deer come over my big hillside, with the buck dogging a doe hard but not getting real close. I thought they were moving away so I started grunting hard and that got the doe closer, and finally he gave me about a 60 yard shot in an opening and I hit him good, going about 20 yards and dropped.
> It's a 9 point.
> View attachment 457281
> 
> View attachment 457283


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5

jstfish48162 said:


> PB&J And my favorite chips for lunch. Four more hours Today and I will be hunting tomorrow morning.
> View attachment 457103


Those are very good chips and he has a really good life experiences on the back of wrapper... Read them .. They usually are pretty interesting...


----------



## Doghouse 5

Point Blank Kennels said:


> My 9 yr old son tagged out on this 9pt at 752 this morning.


Awesome..


----------



## Doghouse 5

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 457109
> 
> 
> My son’s buck from this morning.


Awesome and great smile!!


----------



## jstfish48162

Doghouse 5 said:


> Those are very good chips and he has a really good life experiences on the back of wrapper... Read them .. They usually are pretty interesting...


Read every one of them!!!


----------



## old graybeard

bansheejoel said:


> View attachment 457247
> Decided to give my property a break and hunt deep in the swamp on a finger of dry land on some public up north that I’ve hunted for a solid 10 years before I bought my 140 acres. Passed on countless 2.5 year olds and a few 3.5 year olds over the years up there and today I either got lucky or persistence payed off. Either way, another one to the taxidermist!


Outstanding! Congrats


----------



## jasperdog

Jimbos said:


> One more....
> View attachment 457291


Good job..


----------



## Airoh

One happy guy with his first. 
I couldn’t be happier for him. 
His dad grunted him. 
Congrats Gavin.


----------



## old graybeard

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 457297
> View attachment 457299
> View attachment 457301
> A couple giants hit the dirt. A high school buddy and another buddy’s son. Both Van Buren county bucks.


Congrats to both! Awesome bucks


----------



## old graybeard

Airoh said:


> View attachment 457307
> One happy guy with his first.
> I couldn’t be happier for him.
> His dad grunted him.
> Congrats Gavin.


Awesome!


----------



## Doghouse 5

hk_sl8 said:


> I use the Arctic shields also. They work well. I put on a thin wool sock with an adhesive toe warmer on top and sandwich a heated insole between the thin and a heavy sock and then put the shields on and stay even warmer than if I had boots on in them. The shields’ bottom is rubberized for waterproof and durability and is good enough to move around in the blind. Throw another heat pack or two in the shields and really have some toasty feet. Boots go back on for tracking and heading back to the car.


I do something similar (warmers on top of toes) and the warmers work for me..


----------

